# Hello from a new mouse owner!



## Foxasaurus (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi, I'm Amanda, I'm from Virginia and I'm new to mice. I've had rats in the past and have always been interested in mice but haven't been able to have any until now. I'm getting a couple of females soon from an accidental litter at the pet store I work at (we're only supposed to have boys) and though it would be a good idea to join a forum and get some more information so I know they're getting the best care possible.

I have a handful of other pets including 2 dogs, 4 axolotls, 2 different types of geckos and a skink


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome amongst us


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hi and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Foxasaurus (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------

